# Paph. adductum in situ



## eggshells (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## eggshells (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## eOrchids (Jul 12, 2015)

Lovely adductum!!!

Thanks for the in situ pic!


----------



## cxcanh (Jul 12, 2015)

Supper


----------



## labskaus (Jul 12, 2015)

superb Pictures, again. Thanks for showing!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 12, 2015)

Great photos....thank you.


----------



## Cat (Jul 12, 2015)

Yah adductum :clap: One of my favorites. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2015)

loving these in situ pics! amazing plants...that last one looks like anitum color leaves.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks! 
I love seeing plants in the wild no matter how badly beat up they may look. haha


----------



## Marco (Jul 12, 2015)

Fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank-you.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow, the background of the adductums looks like wooded areas with lots of vegetative debris on top of ultramafic rocks with growing moss on it. Looks like adductum likes to flower in the dry season.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 12, 2015)

Fascinating stuff, thanks for all the great posts


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 12, 2015)

Most excellent.....thanks.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 13, 2015)

Gorgeous! Those leaves are dark! I wonder if the main factor is light or nutrition...


----------



## zhengbaoqiang (Jul 13, 2015)

Great!Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 13, 2015)

PS. Next time stake the flowers...makes for a better presentation!oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2015)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## khrisna.9 (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow !! Thank you for the pictures


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 16, 2015)

paphioboy said:


> Gorgeous! Those leaves are dark! I wonder if the main factor is light or nutrition...


I'm betting on nutrition


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow! Super nice!


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2015)

That's really cool Eggshells:clap::clap:

Quite a bit of variation, even for the same plant. I like that net like pattern on some leaves.

Which island is this?

How big is the leaf span on some of these plants?


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Wow, the background of the adductums looks like wooded areas with lots of vegetative debris on top of ultramafic rocks with growing moss on it.



Eggshells do you have any soil pH data?

Even when ultramafic rock is present the soil pH in tropical forests is often not elevated.

Soil surveys in Impasug-ong Bukidnon are below pH 7, and significant nickel and chrome deposits are not shown nearby for general mining survey maps I found. But both serpentine and limestone are quarried in this province.


----------



## myxodex (Jul 20, 2015)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 20, 2015)

The adductums doesn't grow in ultramafic conditions. The anitums and ciliolaire does. several types of adductum. These giant ones are 30 some inches in leafs span.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2015)

eggshells said:


> The adductums doesn't grow in ultra magic conditions. The anitums and ciliolaire does. several types of adductum. These giant ones are 30 some inches in leafs span.



We nee more ultra magic!!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 20, 2015)

Rick said:


> We nee more ultra magic!!



I meant ultramafic (I posted an anitum and ciliolaire insitu photos a few weeks ago). I typed it using my stupid iPhone. Damn auto correct. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2015)

:rollhappy:
Tech sucks!


----------

